# Collar Mania Sale



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

For all those interested in collar mania collars, they are having a 30% off Holiday sale from now until Thursday 3rd Nov. When you check out with your purchases, you can put in the coupon code Holiday30 to get 30% off

The sale doesn't apply to Ready to Wear, Clearance Corner or Gift Certificates.

I just ordered Duke more collars haha oopsy... but I only have one martingale collar, and they are the most practical for Duke, so I had to order more right?...... RIGHT?? :suspicious:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

This could be dangerous lol. But hey the boyfriend was wondering what to get me for christmas. Buy the nerds some new collars and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I may end up grabbing this sale, I am buying for my mum and sister(ie. Jazzy and Bonnie) this year for xmas...and you never know who else might end up getting a gift from Aunti Abi!! :wink:


----------

